# Alicia de Larrocha plays Schubert Piano Sonata in B Flat D 960



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

I wanted to share this fantastic recording with you guys! It is in the top 3 of my favorite solo piano works, and de Larrocha is currently my favorite pianist. I think she was one of the best pianists to ever exist.

It's synced up with the sheet music, too.


----------

